
Digi-Comp II Replica - drmacak
https://www.instructables.com/id/Digi-Comp-II-Replica/
======
mjlee
If you like this, Matt Parker's YouTube video on Dr. Nim might be of interest:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KABcmczPdg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9KABcmczPdg)

------
leoc
There's a Digi-Compesque marble computer on the market at present, the Turing
Tumble. [https://www.turingtumble.com/](https://www.turingtumble.com/)
Offerings include the CAD files for $15 US
[https://store.turingtumble.com/products/virtual-
pack](https://store.turingtumble.com/products/virtual-pack) .

------
mysterydip
I'd like to make one but that's a lot of real estate. I wonder if it's
possible to scale it down, or would that affect the physics involved?

